# Kind of new I suppose



## GV_hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi!
My name is Amanda, and while I am not new (I have technically had this account for 2 years) I haven't been on here in over a year or so. Unfortunately I forgot my user name AND password (I would lose my head if it wasn't attached). I finally got back in, and thought I would take advantage of this board.
I am currently in my second year of majoring in sound design at Wright State University. I started off as a "slasher" also working on light design, however I decided at the beginning of the year I just wasn't cut out for light design, and I wanted to put all of my effort towards sound.
I guess that's it.


----------



## avkid (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome back Amanda.
Ignore all the crazies that have popped up lately.


----------



## cutlunch (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome back. Excuse my out of country ignorance, so your university is named after the Wright brothers? If you ever want to start an arguement there, just say Richard Pearse flew before the Wright brothers and watch the fur fly. Sorry I couldn't resist the joke.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, a belated welcome to your belated intro, or maybe just a welcome back. Something to that effect.

Good luck with your new focus in sound!

Ask lots of questions, answer ones you can, jump in on the crazy discussions, and you will find it hard to ever forget that username and password again. Or you may find you just don't need it because you never log out!


----------



## avkid (Jan 10, 2008)

cutlunch said:


> so your university is named after the Wright brothers?


Yes it is, have a look at the logo.
http://www.wright.edu/


----------



## GV_hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

cutlunch said:


> so your university is named after the Wright brothers?


Yeah, Wright State is named after the wright brothers, however I don't really understand it, since sure they were born here, but it's not like anything historical happened in Dayton...


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 10, 2008)

Other than building the (arguably) first flying machine in their bicycle shop on West Third St. [Welcome back to the Booth from a native Daytonian.]


----------



## Van (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Welcome Back! Ask and answer as much as you can.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 11, 2008)

cutlunch said:


> ...If you ever want to start an argument there, just say Richard Pearse flew before the Wright brothers and watch the fur fly. Sorry I couldn't resist the joke.


Interesting, cutlunch. I'd never even heard of Richard Pearse before. I'm pretty sure there's no replica of his in the Smithsonian Museum or the National Museum of the US Air Force. As the _X-Files_ taught us, _*"The truth is out there."*
_


----------



## avkid (Jan 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Interesting, cutlunch. I'd never even heard of Richard Pearse before. I'm pretty sure there's no replica of his in the Smithsonian Museum or the National Museum of the US Air Force.


Alright kids, is the use of the slang term "pwn'd" appropriate here?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 11, 2008)

Have to have gafftapegreenia rule on this one, as he's our resident museum and slang-term authority. If the Source4's pointing and laughing at him haven't driven him totally insane.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh silly derek, I've been insane for a much longer time that the Source 4's have been pointing and laughing.

And yes, the Wright Bros. def "pwn'd" that other dude. Nice usage.


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> And yes, the Wright Bros. def "pwn'd" that other dude. Nice usage.


Please will somebody explain to the doddery old Australian what pwn'd means.


----------



## Van (Jan 12, 2008)

Logos said:


> Please will somebody explain to the doddery old Australian what pwn'd means.


It comes from an old online game. Someone had program some sort of deathmatch thing and when someone got eliminated from the game a message that was supposed to say "you've been Owned!" was mis-typed and instead a message would pop up that said "You've been Pwned!" and it stuck. Started circulating the internet and worked it's way into the vernacular. Then there's "Leet Speak" which came from the chatting on another game and is typified by the substitution of numbers for letters and the like eg, " L33t 5p3ak " silly isn't it ?

Ok yun6st3rs how'd I do ?


----------



## Sean (Jan 12, 2008)

GV_hellion said:


> Yeah, Wright State is named after the wright brothers, however I don't really understand it, since sure they were born here, but it's not like anything historical happened in Dayton...



Ummm....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dayton_Agreement

--Sean


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 12, 2008)

avkid said:


> Alright kids, is the use of the slang term "pwn'd" appropriate here?




i think it might be


----------



## cutlunch (Jan 12, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Interesting, cutlunch. I'd never even heard of Richard Pearse before. I'm pretty sure there's no replica of his in the Smithsonian Museum or the National Museum of the US Air Force. As the _X-Files_ taught us, _*"The truth is out there."*
> _



Derek I was just doing some browsing on the Web and came up with the reason you may not have heard about Richard Pearse.
If this article is to be believed it also explains why I had never heard of Langley's "Aerodrome" plane until I read a book on Alexander Graham Bell, one of his supporters.

http://chrisbrady.itgo.com/pearse/smithsonian.htm

The article does sound very X-Files.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 13, 2008)

Van said:


> Ok yun6st3rs how'd I do ?



You are teh winrar!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 13, 2008)

"noob"
i hate all that stuff so much


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> You are teh winrar!



I've always thought of Van as more of a PKZIP guy.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 13, 2008)

Settle nerds...

Did we all get the memo that the word of the year for 2007 was w00tsince we are debating l337 and all that. Vale proper English!


----------



## avkid (Jan 13, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> "noob"


All you crazy people are noobs to me.
Let me point out yet again that I am way more hardcore than you guys.


----------

